# Px4 storm 45 full size



## Smoke2967 (Jul 10, 2013)

This is by far the best gun I have ever
Owned super accurate straight out of the box


----------



## boringknowitall (Jul 14, 2013)

cool


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

I bet it's a beast. Got any pictures?:smt1099


----------



## TRANE (Sep 10, 2013)

Good but. I have heard nothing but good things about the px4


----------



## steepcliff (Nov 27, 2013)

It is a great gun. Never had a miss firer. It will shoot anything you put in it ///// pin point to the target


----------

